# Clavier mécanique AZERTY pour Mac?



## fiatlux (8 Juin 2020)

Étant irrité par des problèmes de connexions récurrents de mon clavier Magic Keyboard, et pas spécialement convaincu par son confort de frappe, je souhaitais me retourner vers un bon vieux clavier filaire, avec des touches plus consistantes si possible.

J’ai bien trouvé l’un ou l’autre claviers USB mécaniques conçus pour le Mac, comme le Das Keyboard Pro Mac, mais uniquement en QWERTY. Il y aurait d’autres options qui m’auraient échappé? À part prendre un clavier PC ou un ancien clavier A1408 (pas vraiment mécanique mais pas mal tout de même)?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juin 2020)

Tu pourrais te faire faire un clavier mécanique sur mesure… mais ça chiffre.

Un blog qui en parle : https://www.patpro.net/blog/

Le mécanique est surtout le domaine des gammers.


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Juin 2020)

et un clavier Apple Filaire... cherche d'ocassion un vieux clavier de Powermac ça devrait faire l'affaire.









						Clavier vintage Apple Power Mac G4 - Couleur Gris bleu et noir  - USB Azerty  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Clavier vintage Apple Power Mac G4 - Couleur Gris bleu et noir  - USB Azerty sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai regardé chez logitech et j'ai trouvé celui là : https://www.logitech.fr/fr-fr/product/mx-keys-wireless-keyboard
Il est écrit que la recharge se fait par l'USB : faut-il comprendre que ce clavier peut aussi fonctionner en USB ?


----------



## edenpulse (8 Juin 2020)

@Sly54 
J'ai le MX Keys, il est top ! et oui, il fonctionne aussi en USB.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juin 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> @Sly54
> J'ai le MX Keys, il est top ! et oui, il fonctionne aussi en USB.


Merci pour ta confirmation 

Je pense que ça peut donc répondre aux besoins de *fiatlux *


----------



## Tonton Nestor (12 Juillet 2020)

fiatlux a dit:


> Étant irrité par des problèmes de connexions récurrents de mon clavier Magic Keyboard, et pas spécialement convaincu par son confort de frappe, je souhaitais me retourner vers un bon vieux clavier filaire, avec des touches plus consistantes si possible.
> 
> J’ai bien trouvé l’un ou l’autre claviers USB mécaniques conçus pour le Mac, comme le Das Keyboard Pro Mac, mais uniquement en QWERTY. Il y aurait d’autres options qui m’auraient échappé? À part prendre un clavier PC ou un ancien clavier A1408 (pas vraiment mécanique mais pas mal tout de même)?



Bonjour !

Finalement, tu as choisi quel clavier ? Le MX Keys ?

Je viens de ressortir mon vieux A1408 transparent. Il est vrai que niveau confort, je le préfère à un Magic Keyboard. 

La course des touches plus longues est vraiment agréable. Surtout pour moi qui tape trop fort sur mes claviers. Le bruit ne me déplaît pas non plus.


----------



## Phabi (18 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, 

Je voulais créer une nouvelle discussion concernant les claviers mécaniques sur Mac, mais finalement cette dernière discussion semble correspondre au sujet.

Contexte (histoire vraie)
Utilisateur de Mac depuis que ma grand mère de 90 ans m'y a converti, il y a de cela environ 8 ans.
J'adore la douceur des claviers MAC. Cependant, le cotés "Keytronic Old school" des PC années 80 avaient un certain charme.
Le clic clic du touché, et la profondeur de la frappe (trop surement) donnaient une vie à la saisie (... Elle agaçait l'entourage surtout)  !

Depuis quelques années, de nouveaux claviers mécaniques sont apparus avec des switchs ultra plats hautes précisions avec un retour doux et tactile. Les versions MAC sont rares et très onéreuses.
Logitech a créé son clavier MX Keys MAC qui est à membrane, une belle avancée dans les sensation de frappe. Un retour linéaire associé à la douceur. Très bon clavier. J'ai longuement hésité.

Cependant, les paramètres de MacOS permettent aujourd'hui de définir un clavier AZERTY Français PC, alors, après un long moment d'hésitation,  j'ai décidé de me lancer vers la nouvelle technologie mécanique.
C'est ainsi que je suis passé sur un Logitech G915 TKL G-Tactile (version plus douce).

Expérience du Logitech G915 TKL (sans pavé numérique) :
Ce clavier mécanique est extra plat, de petite taille (6 cm de moins que le clavier A1243 Apple)
Taille 368 x 150
Sans fil 
Connexions Bluetooth ou Propriétaire (il existe la possibilité de choisir) 

Pour ma part USB Propriétaire avec récepteur directement sur mon iMac et Bluetooth sur mon MacBook Pro, et iPad







Ce clavier fonctionne en Bluetooth ou avec un récepteur USB très haute fréquence.
Il convient de *positionner ce récepteur directement sur le port USB du MAC afin de permettre le démarrage en choisissant la partition (Exemple Bootcamp ou MacOS)*

Il convient d'ajouter le clavier qui doit être AZERTY Français PC dans les préférences systèmes > Clavier 





La touche commande est remplacée par la touche ##!!W@i...

Logitech a prévu l'usage du G915 TKL pour MacOS l'outil de gestion G HUB est développé pour PC et MAC.


Premier bilan : 
Tout fonctionne parfaitement
Il ma manque quand même un peu le pavé numérique, mais à voir à l'usage.

Quelques photos de la bête :




Il existe également en blanc ! Mais avec le iMac je trouvai que le Gris s'accommodait mieux.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Novembre 2020)

Phabi a dit:


> les paramètres de MacOS permettent aujourd'hui de définir un clavier AZERTY Français PC


Cela a toujours été le cas.


----------



## Phabi (18 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cela a toujours été le cas.



Alors j’ai découvert la chose récemment. 
J’avais un G5 et ce n’était pas faisable.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Novembre 2020)

Phabi a dit:


> Alors j’ai découvert la chose récemment.
> J’avais un G5 et ce n’était pas faisable.



Le site du Lapin remonte cela à OS X 10.9 Mavericks.






						Les claviers français sous macOS High Sierra | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com


----------



## Phabi (18 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le site du Lapin remonte cela à OS X 10.9 Mavericks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour ce lien du Journal du Lapin.
Intéressant.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Novembre 2020)

Phabi a dit:


> Merci pour ce lien du Journal du Lapin.
> Intéressant.



Pierre Dandumont est un gars passionné, plein de ressources et son site est une mine de renseignements et d'astuces. 

Par exemple : https://www.journaldulapin.com/2020/05/28/faire-un-²-avec-un-clavier-apple/

Pas plus tard que hier je me cassais la tête là-dessus.


----------



## Arthur1109 (3 Avril 2021)

Perso j'ai fait mon clavier mécanique moi meme et c'est tellement mieux ! Au début on hésite a sauter le pas mais une fois fait ça change complétement la vie, j'ai pris des Kailh cream en switchs et une coque en bois, les keycaps je les ai prises chez une entreprise Française yunk !

*Note de la modération (Locke):* premier message et première PUB, je retire le lien.


----------



## celebration (8 Septembre 2021)

J'aimerais moi aussi un clavier mécanique azerty adapté à macOS.

J'ai vu quelque part, sur le site officiel je crois, que Keychron prévoyait une version azerty, mais c'est très vague comme info.

Une autre marque : quelqu'un a déjà configuré un clavier Varmilo en azerty macOS ?
Il parait que c'est possible, mais ça dépasse mes compétences actuelles. Il parait aussi qu'une nouvelle interface de configuration va faire son apparition prochainement...

Bref, en attendant j'ai acheté un Magic Keyboard étendu noir...

Si la suite de ce topic peut aider à trouver/configurer un clavier azerty adapté à macOS, cela pourrait en aider plus d'un !

Ps: C'est mon premier post avec un nouveau compte, créé avec le même pseudo que mon compte club igen, ne peut-on pas enlever la publicité sur le forum quand on est membre du club ? Merci !


----------



## 3RIC (10 Novembre 2021)

celebration a dit:


> J'aimerais moi aussi un clavier mécanique azerty adapté à macOS.
> 
> J'ai vu quelque part, sur le site officiel je crois, que Keychron prévoyait une version azerty, mais c'est très vague comme info.
> 
> ...


Salut !

Comme prévu je reviens vers toi pour t’annoncer la suite…
Alors déjà, j’ai laissé tomber Varmilo ; leur site de personnalisation est toujours aussi pourrave, toujours pas de keycaps blanc sur les deux lignes du haut, je les ai relancé poursavoir quand, ça traîne, j’ai donc laissé tomber.

Et je suis tombé un peu par hasard sur un clavier « budget » osx ok impeccable : le *Vissles 84*.
Je l’ai reçu ce matin, il est incroyable : au toucher (du beurre), plastique mais super solide/robuste (fait pas cheap du tout), des keycaps pbt, leds paramétrables (touches, macros et effets)… 85€❗️
Seul bémole : qwerty en ANSI (càd avec la touche Enter en petite), mais j’ai décidé de m’y faire pour l’embarras du choix par la suite.

Si tu jettes un oeil sur Yt tous les témoignages te le confirmeront, LE meilleur « mécha » dans ce budget.

Alors je ne l’ai pas encore testa sur mac, mais là au toucher et frappes c’est hallucinnant.
Cherry on ze cake : les switch sont tous déjà pré-lubrifiées, et c’est super agréable à la pression comme au son.
Même les stabilisateurs sont impecs (je ne comprends pas du tout certaines videos yt qui disent devoir modder les stabs ; du coup j’en ai acheté des Durock pour rien, comme plein de bidouilles d’ailleurs : films, lub 205, etc.. inutiles tellement ce clavier donne l’impression d’en valoir 300€ )

Enfin le format 75% est même mieux - perso - que le TKL parce que plus compact et minimaliste.

En bref, un super premier clavier « budget » osx - et bluetooth Ce qui n’est pas le cas des autres - que je suis très content d’avoir acheté.
Vraiment très impressionnant, et rien devoir acheter en plus à modder.
Si tu te tâtes toujours, *je te le recommande donc les yeux fermés*.
Voilà 

En promo à 85€! (+transports ~100€) :








						Vissles V84: Wireless Mechanical Keyboard | Hot-Swappable
					

Vissles V84 is a lightweight TKL mechanical keyboard with a sleek look. Featuring hot-swappable, self-developed linear switches with a pleasant sound experience, white PBT keycaps, 19 RGB dynamic lighting effects, Macro program for the Windows system, this tightly designed Bluetooth keyboard is...




					vissles.com
				




(Hot-swap en plus, donc si un jour tu veux mettre des switch de meilleur qualité.. bref super optimal en terme d’évolutivité..)

Il y a un autre clavier très similaire sur Yt (truc « royal 84 » je sais plus quoi), probablement même constructeur à la base parce que design identique mais avec des keycaps ABS (plus « plastique creux ») et certainement bien moins bien.
(des keycaps pbt c’est déjà +40€, je sais pas comment ils ont fait pour un tel clavier de cette qualité..)
A++


----------



## celebration (28 Novembre 2021)

3RIC a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Comme prévu je reviens vers toi pour t’annoncer la suite…
> Alors déjà, j’ai laissé tomber Varmilo ; leur site de personnalisation est toujours aussi pourrave, toujours pas de keycaps blanc sur les deux lignes du haut, je les ai relancé poursavoir quand, ça traîne, j’ai donc laissé tomber.
> ...


Salut ! Merci pour ton retour passionné ! 

Alors pas trop dur le QWERTY ?

Je crois que pour que je saute le pas il me faudrait toujours un AZERTY pour Mac, avec pavé numérique et que le niveau sonore ne soit pas plus élevé que celui du clavier Apple (j'utilise la version étendue noire et le niveau sonore est tolérable pour moi. Si cela se trouve c'est le niveau sonore le plus bas disponible ? Du coup je suis bloqué sur celui-à ?)


----------



## avocat97150 (8 Mars 2022)

fiatlux a dit:


> Étant irrité par des problèmes de connexions récurrents de mon clavier Magic Keyboard, et pas spécialement convaincu par son confort de frappe, je souhaitais me retourner vers un bon vieux clavier filaire, avec des touches plus consistantes si possible.
> 
> J’ai bien trouvé l’un ou l’autre claviers USB mécaniques conçus pour le Mac, comme le Das Keyboard Pro Mac, mais uniquement en QWERTY. Il y aurait d’autres options qui m’auraient échappé? À part prendre un clavier PC ou un ancien clavier A1408 (pas vraiment mécanique mais pas mal tout de même)?


J'ai exactement le même problème que vous, je suis à la recherche d'un clavier mécanique Mac. Je suis dactylographe de métier et les claviers ultra plats ne suivent pas ma vitesse de frappe. Pour info, et je suis dans l'attente de réponse j'ai appelé APPLE FRANCE aux Ullis qui m'ont dit qu'ils allaient essayer de trouver cet article. J'ai acheté un clavier plat noir 150 €, le truc est une vrai M...., ça suit pas du tout. Dès que j'ai la réponse d'APPLE FRANCE, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Phabi (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je dépoussière ce topic : 
Toujours très satisfait de mon G915 TKNL, je m'intéresse aux nouvelle version des claviers Logitech MX (mini spécifique MAC et Standard avec Pavé numérique qui est à la fois PC et MAC)

Est ce que l'un de vous aurait essayé le nouveau Logitech MX Mechanical ?

Amitiés


----------



## edenpulse (12 Octobre 2022)

Pas pu tester le MX Mechanical, mais ça fait quelques mois que j'ai maintenant un Keychron Q2 en ISO français, et j'en suis très satisfait. 
Ca coute un peu plus cher effectivement, mais c'est vraiment incomparable à mon sens avec les autres claviers "gaming" que j'ai pu tester.


----------



## Solylune (14 Octobre 2022)

Phabi a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je dépoussière ce topic :
> Toujours très satisfait de mon G915 TKNL, je m'intéresse aux nouvelle version des claviers Logitech MX (mini spécifique MAC et Standard avec Pavé numérique qui est à la fois PC et MAC)
> ...


Bonjour,
Je suis tentée aussi par le clavier Logitech MX surtout par le rétro-éclairage car je travaille souvent tôt le matin et tard le soir, j'ai dû mettre une petite lampe pour voir ce que je fais malgré que je sois dactylographe depuis longtemps , je suis preneuse aussi des retours.
Le G915 à l'air super mais le prix me fait tordre le nez.


----------



## Solylune (16 Octobre 2022)

Concernant le mini clavier mécanique MX pour mac (https://www.logitech.com/fr-fr/products/keyboards/mx-mechanical-mini-mac.920-010795.html), quand on va tout en bas dans les 'spécifications techniques et détails', on trouve cette info







Comme je ne comprends pas bien, faut-il acheter ce récepteur USB Logi Bolt ? ou garder son clavier mac à portée de main... lol ?
Merci


----------



## Solylune (19 Octobre 2022)

J'ai sauté le pas, j'ai acheté le clavier mécanique, la souris ergo et le fameux logi bolt...
On sent que c'est du solide ce clavier, et pour moi, fini les fautes de frappe, c'est magique... ne parlons même pas du rétro-éclairage qui est un véritable confort.
La souris demande quelques minutes d'adaptation mais c'est vite pris en tous cas pour moi.
Tout ça a été à la hauteur de mes attentes et mieux encore


----------



## Phabi (26 Octobre 2022)

Solylune a dit:


> Concernant le mini clavier mécanique MX pour mac (https://www.logitech.com/fr-fr/products/keyboards/mx-mechanical-mini-mac.920-010795.html), quand on va tout en bas dans les 'spécifications techniques et détails', on trouve cette info
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 268687
> 
> ...


Avec les versions Standards ou Mini en AZERTY PC & MAC compatible pas besoin d'acheter le LogiBolt : il est dans la boite.

En revanche avec les versions MAC uniquement en MINI MX Mechanical tu n'auras pas le Logibolt, mais "The" boite blanche !

En gros :
Version FR (AZERTY) MX MECHANICAL : Clavier Space Grey avec pavé numérique et touches de fonctions, *LogiBolt inclus*, Bluetooth, Touches clavier PC et MAC, boite noire => Fonctionne très bien sur MAC il est fait pour également.
Version FR MAC (AZERTY) MX MECHANICAL MINI : Clavier Space Grey ou Blanc sans pavé numérique et touches de fonctions limitées, Bluetooth, Touches clavier MAC, boite Blanche

J'ai les deux : Version classique MAC et PC, et la version Mini MAC pour mon MBP 14. Franchement, la version classique (avec le pavé numérique) qui est connecté à mon imac fonctionne à merveille. Aucun problème même avec les touches au démarrage.


Concernant FileVault, je ne l'utilise pas car inutile pour moi. Je ne travaille pas dans le secret défense et beaucoup trop de problème possible en cas d'incident de disque avec des données cryptées et irrécupérables.


En complément, il apapraît toujours utiles d'avoir un bon vieux clavier Apple filaire dans un grenier. Cela peut toujours servir ;-)


----------



## Phabi (26 Octobre 2022)

Solylune a dit:


> J'ai sauté le pas, j'ai acheté le clavier mécanique, la souris ergo et le fameux logi bolt...
> On sent que c'est du solide ce clavier, et pour moi, fini les fautes de frappe, c'est magique... ne parlons même pas du rétro-éclairage qui est un véritable confort.
> La souris demande quelques minutes d'adaptation mais c'est vite pris en tous cas pour moi.
> Tout ça a été à la hauteur de mes attentes et mieux encore


La version mixte avec le pavé numérique est également au TOP !


----------

